# help please - firestarters



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

DD is making pine cone firestarters to give to someone as a gift. We have got as far as dipping the pine cones in wax - so far so good.

But then the instructions say to make a base (in a muffin pan or similar) with a wick in it, and then to set the pine cone into the base. What I understand is what to do with the wick?

Should it just stick out the side at the bottom of the pine cone?

Should it be twined around the pine cone to the top?

Something else altogether?

This'll teach me to read the instructions ALL the way to the end before we start a project LOL

TIA


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm not creative at all, but, mayber they mean really tiny pine cones that will sit to the side of the wick and catch to burn as the wax candle burns ?? Nice try on your part...


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

hmm - we are using really little ones. We have done a trial one. We wrapped a length of wick around the pine cone tucking it inside the opened "petals" of the cone, and then sat the cone in a paper sweet case, and drizzled wax down over the cone. We have just set fire to it to see how it does - it was a long time starting, but does seem to be burning ok.

oh well - will keep at it


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

http://katescreativespace.com/2012/10/19/homemade-pinecone-firelighters/

picture only.....
http://www.etsy.com/listing/66071912/9-pinecone-firestarters


http://sewingdork.blogspot.com/2011/11/make-your-own-pinecone-firestarters.html


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Our girl scouts made firestarters by pouring wax into egg cartons and putting a string in them. Just cut apart the sections.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I make my fire starters in little plastic whatever I have, like the little cups of cat food or snack thingies. Fill them with dryer lint and pour wax over them. They don't need a wick and start a fire fast. If I use a larger size container or muffin tin I cut them in 1/2 or even into 1/4s. Great use for burnt down candles.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I made some for fun as I took a day break from crochet. These are made using a tea candle placed in a baking paper per the directions of a link above, I put the oven on bake at 255 and it took about ten minutes about to melt it. I took them out immediately and kept the pan level. Then I took my fingers and moved the wicks to one side (you can use tweezers if your hands are tender) and then place a pine cone into the melted wax inside the little metal holder of the tea candle. Then I put a sprig of dried pine I had cuttings of in with it and added another pine cone as my papers were the full size cupcake ones. Here is a picture of my basket full. They are so very easy and I will be lighting a fire with one tonight, I will post how it does. Be sure to let your fire starter cool completely before you take it out of the cup cake pan.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I forgot to post how well these work! They really do help light the fire and burn a while. Besides they fit in with my home decor very well, rustic beach cabin home.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

One jar vasaline--one bag of cotten balls--empty and clean lidded containter.

melt vasaline ==dip ball ---- drop in container.

or

rancid oil-- any empty clean squirt bottel--mustard, dish soap ect'

or 

yard sale candle--cotton balls --containters

melt dip store


I really grab all the carboard I can when out. 
cut store burn

now is the time almost to pick up the flimmiest paper plates for a song. easy to store easy to use---squirt of oil -- roll in a tube --warm up.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Look into something with birch bark too - that is my preferred fire starter. I like it over the commercial products since it burns hotter. I love the smell of burning birch bark - does anyone make a natural birch bark incense?


----------



## SixGunn (Nov 16, 2011)

My husband belongs to a hunting camp of the most inept men. No one can start a camp fire without help. (I'm a fire starter from way back.) Since I can not go every time one of them is there. I make fire starters for them. I save toilet paper rolls and drier lint. Cut the rolls in half (or paper towel rolls in thirds) and stuff the rolls with the lint. Then I melt candle wax (from my old candles or thrift shops) and pour over the lint. Even damp wood starts. They aren't pretty, but they sure work.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Good thing you are there for him! Most "hunting camps" i know ofare men just getting away for a few days to eat, drink, have gas passing contests, you know stuff like that. Woodsman skills, or hunting skills for that matter are purely optional. Most true hunters i know are more of the loner types and not up for the rip contests. 

Fatwood is great for starting a fire, the PJ and cotton as mentioned never fails, teach hi how to make a feather stick and that helps alot, also Thermite is never fail option (i'm not kidding lots of folks use it), also sawdust mixed with a little kerosene is excellent too. 

Good thing you are there for him, or who knows what they would use!!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Mom has made hundreds (thousands?) of pine cone fire starters. She melts the wax in an old coffee can. She ties a knot - using plain ol' package wrapping string - around one or pine cones (depending on cone size). She then dips the cone(s) into the wax while holding onto the end of the string. She uses a stick to push the entire cone under the melted wax. Once dipped, she lifts the cone(s) out of the wax using the string and places it on waxpaper to cool.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I made some firestarters by stuffing milkshake straws with Vaseline soaked cotton balls.Heat the ends and seal with pliers. To use,cut the end,pull out a little of the cotton and light it.


----------

